# mufflers?



## tat2mikey (Aug 19, 2013)

i have a 2006 with kooks longtube headers and kooks intermediate pipes currently with flowmaster mufflers. I really enjoy the sound I'm getting but flowmasters quality seems to be pretty shitty and one of them has something rattling around in it so i was looking to replace them. The problem is I'm not sure which direction to go in... magnaflow, cherry bomb, kooks, thrush, etc... It seems like everyone i have talked to has been pushing me towards magnaflow, but i'm leaning towards cherry bomb or thrush... any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Check you-tube, they have 100's of videos with different combos on the GTOs.


----------

